# Quad-bore 6D Maglite



## crazypyroed (Feb 24, 2009)

I am looking to get a Maglite 6D quad-bored. I live in the San Francisco bay area and am looking for a place the will do this for me.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know of any shop that was ever found to be able to do that. You are effectively trying to turn a quad bore at 18" on a relatively small tool arm.


----------



## Jesus Hernandez (Feb 27, 2009)

I can Quad-Bore that 6D Mag.
Let me know if you still need it.


----------



## Alan B (Feb 27, 2009)

Jesus Hernandez said:


> I can Quad-Bore that 6D Mag.
> Let me know if you still need it.



Wow, Jesus! How do you do that? Is it still cylindrical, or does it come out with four arcs cut into the ID? (Should work fine either way).


----------



## Jesus Hernandez (Feb 28, 2009)

The Quad-Bore is with four channels cut in the ID.
We can go with just a Smooth -Bore.
PM sent to crazypyroed


----------



## Lil Jack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, What other services do you offer? I am looking to had a 2D cut down to 1 D and Quad bored. Would like to know what else you offer. Thanks Lil Jack 
Email: gothelp (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## gswitter (Jul 20, 2009)

Try his thread.


----------



## Lil Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------

